# ipod pas reconnu sur itunes ?



## dustdany (22 Mai 2010)

voila tout est dit dans le titre  ! :"

avec plus de detail   disont que sur mon imac mon ipod n'est plus reconnu  (ai je fais une  mauvaise manip du genre manip manuel  ce genre de chose ?) étrangement  sur mon macbook  il monte !

et puisque je suis la  j'avais fait  une mauvaise manip y a peu de temps du genre synchronisation des  systèmes (via utilitaire  de migration)  ce qui avait crée une sorte de  compte admini (2eme) sur mon imac.. identique a celui de mon macbook (  d'ou la synchro) et je me demander comment fait on pour supprimer un  compte sur mac (sachant que sur "compte " l est griser et non accessible  :s) est ce que mon problème de itouch viendrai d'ici ?

merci 

ps recement j'ai retelecharger intunes.. sans surprimer l ancien de peur que mes musics disparaisent et la ipod a été reconnu mais jai eu des problemes d autorisation pour les applications..il ne veux pas autorisé le download ni la synchro des applications :s

ensuite jai redemarrer et hop de nouveau pas reconnu par itunes :"

help please


----------



## monvilain (22 Mai 2010)

dustdany a dit:


> (sachant que sur "compte " l est griser et non accessible  :s



Si tu cliques sur le cadenas, le compte ne sera plus grisé et tu en feras ce que tu veux....


Je t'invite sérieusement après ça à ne conserver qu'une seule version iTunes....


----------



## Filou53 (22 Mai 2010)

Bête remarque peut-être... :rose:

J'ai eu le même cas la semaine dernière après un upgrade iTunes:
je ne voyais plus l'iPod.
Je me suis rendu compte via 'Mise à jour de Logiciels' qu'ils avaient ensuite publié un patch que j'ai chargé.
Depuis nickel.

Ne serais-tu pas dans le même cas ???


----------



## dustdany (22 Mai 2010)

merci pour le compte en effet j'ai pu le supprimer  mais maintenant quand je boote je dois m'identifier . :s n'y a t'il pas un moyen pour eviter cela et demarrer direct sur ma session ? comme autrefois :s 


quand a l'affaire ipod touch .. j'ai en effet mis a jour et a l'air de marcher mais .... (probleme je pense du a ma synchro macbook/imac et création d'un autre compte (peu etre).. compte rappelons le supprimer

il marque quand je veux synchroniser des applications

"erreur lors du stockage de vos informations d'autorisation sur cet ordinateur

le fichier requis est introuvable ou presente des erreurs d'autorisations corrigez le problème d autorisations puis essayer ou bien retirez les autorisations de cet ordinateur si celles ci ne peuvent ne pas etres chargées..

ps.. j'ai deja essayer de réinitialiser l'ipod 

:s help my friend's


----------



## monvilain (22 Mai 2010)

Pour démarrer directement, clique sur "option" à côté de la maison dans:
Preférences systeme > Compte
Puis choisis une ouverture automatique...


Concernant ton problème iPod, il serait bon aussi que tu répares tes autorisations (via Applications > Utilitaire > Utilitaire de disque  > Réparer les autorisations de ton HD)

Ca ne lui fera pas de mal après tous ces changements...Et un rédemarrage du Mac aussi...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2010)

et sinon il ya 
1- le manuel mac ( l'aide)

2- si besoin 
des tonnes de fils avé déjaléreponssssdedans

et ceci dans chaque section
( le coup des je pose toutes mes questions en vrac , booooof)


table d'orientation des  forums macgeneration 

il y a ca qui marche bien surtout en mode recherche avancée 
la recherche  interne macgeneration dont recherche avancée

+
recherche interne à chaque fil limitée au contenu du fil 
(à coté d'outils de discussion)

ou même recherche google ou yahoo  ou autres moteurs
mais limitée au site (ici le forum)
site:forums.macg.co  suivi des termes à chercher


----------



## dustdany (23 Mai 2010)

desolé tu as raison. mais je tavoue avoir du mal pour trouver le probleme precis que j'ai et surtout comment formuler cela

j'ai compris la que j'ai un probleme d'autorisation d'acces il marque : vous ne disposez pas d'autorisations d'acces en ecriture pour votre dossier itunes media ou l(un des sous dossiers....


j'ai fait la manip que vous m'aviez conseiller utilitaire de disque.. en effet y'avais des problème j'ai redémarrer mais rien....

que faire ?

je pensais peux etre reinstalller itunes mais comment et que je risque de perdre quoi ???? surtout que j'avais REtélécharger une fois 1tunes sans supprimer l'autre bref.. je fais n'importe quoi

j'ai mes appli... mes musiques, et playlist....


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2010)

et ben corrige ce souci d'accès !

pour voir quels sont les BONS droits
tu regardes les droits
soit d'une autre application

soit tu compares avec les droits itunes d'un autre compte
un neuf crée  pour ca
pas un datant de la """"synchro"""" mysterieuse

et tu changes les droits

ceci dit
tu auras peut etre des surprises avec d'autres effets de cette """"synchro"" mystère


----------



## dustdany (24 Mai 2010)

je t'avoue etre complètement perdu et ne pas quoi savoir faire :s

quel sont les manip a faire précisément SVP

je vous avoue etre pas etre spécialement bon la dedans :s

encore desolé


----------



## monvilain (25 Mai 2010)

Il te faut comme le suggère Pascal (et iTunes) modifier les droits d'accés de dossiers qui posent soucis.

Trouve un dossier ou une application qui fonctionne correctement, puis "Pomme + i"
et ouvre le curseur "partage et permission" tout en bas de la fenêtre "information"

Regarde bien les droits mentionnés.
Voir la pièce jointe 26031


Puis effectue la même manipulation sur certains dossiers iTunes (dans musique) pour trouver celui dont les autorisations semblent différentes. 

Là, tu ouvres le cadenas et tu modifies.


----------



## dustdany (26 Mai 2010)

merci pour les conseils alors j'ai fait la manip. j'ai rajouté ecriture et lecture la j'ai pu mais rien ne change j'ai toujours 

Erreur lors du stockage de vos informations d autorisation sur cet ordinateur

le fichier requis est introuvable ou présentes des erreurs d'autorisations ....


quel sont les dossiers que je dois modifier pour refaire marcher mon ipod... synchro avec les applications :s

je ne peux pas retirer ou activer l'autorisation acces de l'ordinateur. pour vous dire :s


----------



## dustdany (26 Mai 2010)

bon alors pas de news ?

je sais vraiment pas quoi faire...

je suis sur maintenant que la synchro vec mon macbook a rendu caduc les autorisation de mon imac :rateau:


que faire ???

merci d'avance les amis


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2010)

dustdany a dit:


> merci pour les conseils alors j'ai fait la manip. j'ai rajouté ecriture et lecture la j'ai pu mais rien ne change j'ai toujours
> 
> Erreur lors du stockage de vos informations d autorisation sur cet ordinateur
> 
> ...


t'as du mega cafouiller dans tes install desinstall et le mac ( ou itunes store) est paumé cette fois pour savoir si ordi-itunes- ipod bossent avec les mêmes autorisations ( d'itunes store) o est avec un cafouillages d'autorisations  au sens OSX cette fois ,  sur d'autres fichiers de l'OS , foirées par tes manips pas très claires  voire très difficile à comprendre donc à redresser

déjà voir les sujets sur les cafouillages d'autorisations itunes store


----------

